# Where to buy CAMO CORN



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jul 13, 2010)

OK... I went to the Lakeland Big Buck Expo last weekend and actually walked by a booth that was selling CAMO CORN.. It was black, brown, green, tan, olive and smelled like syrup............ This stuff was awsome..  I grabbed 10 of their cards and was given a website to go to that would tell me what stores would sell it.. Man, after all the joking we do here on Woody's, someone actually is manufacturing CAMO CORN..  I didn't know what to say when I saw it..... But there was a line backed up all the way out the door trying to get to the table..  Some people...


----------



## tsknmcn (Jul 13, 2010)

All that and you didn't tell anyone where to buy it.

http://slaughterhouseplots.com/product.sc?productId=4&categoryId=1


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jul 13, 2010)

Thats it... I just did not have the website with me.. The cards were at work....  Some funny stuff right there !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tsknmcn (Jul 13, 2010)

Yeah.  I wanna see the face on the first person busted illegally hunting over it.  "But it said only the deer would know it was there."


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Jul 13, 2010)

And there are hunters out there that are actually gonna say " YOU WERE NOT SUPPOSED TO SEE THAT" That is cheating to arrest me !!!!!!!!!! GUILTY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Jul 13, 2010)

it's funny and I guess will be harder for DNR to find, but really is there any purpose for it?


----------



## turky93 (Jul 13, 2010)

mattech said:


> it's funny and I guess will be harder for DNR to find, but really is there any purpose for it?



Yep... right there.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Jul 14, 2010)

Saw it in solo archery and about peed myself laughing.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 14, 2010)

holy cow...


----------



## XJfire75 (Jul 14, 2010)

Wow. Ill let BPS know about this. We'd stay sold out Im sure!


----------



## G Duck (Jul 15, 2010)

You must have a camo feeder to use it though.


----------



## Gatorjaw (Jul 15, 2010)

That's too funny..


----------



## JW2 (Jul 17, 2010)

That's just rediculous.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Jul 17, 2010)

maybe the warden can't see it


----------



## jwea89 (Jul 18, 2010)

thats like professional paoching


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jul 18, 2010)

I wanna become a distributor, I would become RICH!!!!


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Jul 18, 2010)

Do You know how many peoples guna buy that stuff?...A LOT


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 18, 2010)

Yikes!  What are they gonna think of next???  Thought this was about standing cornfield camo for hunting clothes that I've seen before until I read it & saw the web site details.  That was a hoot. Definitely reminds us that Michigan is a deer baiting haven. The web site was a bit funny too which I'll include an image example below:  



"Don't be like our friend here and sit, wait, and hope something walks by after finding a SIGN of deer in the area. Use Slaughter House Plots products to guarantee a trophy shows up during hunting season. "


----------



## jasonpk6696 (Dec 10, 2010)

What sucks is I had that idea last season, just not the resources to do any thing about it.


----------



## River Rambler (Dec 11, 2010)

As far as business goes it's "Brilliant".


The only numbers it will affect is the money left in people's wallet. Not going to affect deer numbers at all. But I bet some folks will go without because they "have to have" this.


----------



## doublebrowtine (Dec 11, 2010)

I bet the game warden can find it faster than the deer


----------



## huntingonthefly (Dec 11, 2010)

Top Bait in Cuthbert


----------

